# older Craftsman 10" drill press manual help



## uffdasc (Jan 11, 2011)

Help! We have a Craftsman 10", 4 speed, 1/2 hp, 1/2" chuck table top drill press & no manual. For the life of me I cannot find the model #. The motor was made in Taiwan and has the date of 1990 stamped on it. I need the manual but w/o the model # I am stuck. Any ideas? :'(


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

leda,

are you trying to track down spare parts, or do you just need operating instructions? this one might be close.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...?pathTaken=modelSearch&prst=0&shdMod=11321309


----------



## uffdasc (Jan 11, 2011)

I am looking for operating instructions & maintenance instructions which usually comes with the user manual. I have googled & found similar Sears parts but no manual.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

http://grizimages.s3.amazonaws.com/manuals/g7942_m.pdf

not the exact unit, but basic operation and maintenance info.


----------



## uffdasc (Jan 11, 2011)

This is great! Your link to the Grizzly will help big time. Thanks for taking the time to help me out. This forum has helped me so much and boy do I need help as a beginner.


----------

